#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Gsm handover,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

Whenever a mobile user moves out of one cell to another it must be  possible to retain the connection. The process by which this occurs is  known as handover or handoff. Cellular systems require handover  procedures, as single cells do not cover the whole service area. The  term handover is more widely used within Europe, whereas handoff tends  to be use more in North America. Either way, handover and handoff are  the same process.





  Similar Threads: Evolution of wireless communication system,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Traffic Routing in Wireless Networks,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download Limitations in Wireless Networking,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes pdf free download Narrow Band Advanced Mobile phone service (NAMPS),wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download Comparison of Common Mobile Radio Systems,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download

----------

